# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Le langage XAML est-il conforme au standard XPDL ?

## SoftAbdou

Bonjour,

Le langage XAML est-il conforme au standard XPDL ?


Merci

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

Le mieux serait de regarder dans les specs je pense: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

----------


## SoftAbdou

bonjour,
j'ai trouv des questions similaire sur le forum MSDN la rponse : le xaml n'est pas conforme au standard xpdl 
Merci Thomas

----------

